# Pellet stove forced air



## mopar man (Jan 17, 2013)

I saw a video on youtube of a guy who not only was making his own pellets, but had his stove hooked into his existing heat runs for the house. Is anyone else doing this? I would assume you would have to have a booster fan so you would not over work the room blower motor. I might consider doing something like this with mine since I have it in the basement.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 17, 2013)

Isn't it just amazing what some people do?

Sometimes it includes things that they shouldn't do.

For example it is extremely likely that not only has that party incorrectly installed the stove (very few are certified for connection to duct work) and the fuel he made may not pass the standards for burning in his stove and cause premature failure of his vent system.

Believe or not some people even hook up third party devices to plumb pellet stoves into hot water heating systems.

Whatever you do, consider the downside as well as the upside.


----------



## jtakeman (Jan 17, 2013)

mopar man said:


> I saw a video on youtube of a guy who not only was making his own pellets, but had his stove hooked into his existing heat runs for the house. Is anyone else doing this? I would assume you would have to have a booster fan so you would not over work the room blower motor. I might consider doing something like this with mine since I have it in the basement.


 

Save your money and sister in a real pellet furnace to your present heating system with proper dampers(so you can use either or). By the time I did all my yadda yadda. Money was pretty close to what a Fahrenheit 50F or St Croix Revolution would have cost me.


----------



## mopar man (Jan 17, 2013)

Just wanted to put this out there.  I didn't know you could get a pellet fired furnace.  I'm still waiting on a part to get mine running.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 17, 2013)

mopar man said:


> Just wanted to put this out there. I didn't know you could get a pellet fired furnace. I'm still waiting on a part to get mine running.


 
And a pellet fired boiler.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 17, 2013)

Pellet furnace (Fahrenheit Endurance 50F) in the foreground and Wood stove (Engalnder 30-NC) in the.background. 

Pellet furnaces are getting cheaper and can be had very cheap used. I got mine (with almost all needed materials) for $2,000 two yrs ago. Another member (343amc) got a Fahrenheit for $1,000 With all kinds of extras. 

Its hard to find a good freestanding stove for $1,000. Let alone have most needed items for install!! 

Save your money. Get a furnace or boiler.


----------



## mopar man (Jan 17, 2013)

how fast does one of those go thru pellets.  still has to be cheaper then fuel oil.


----------



## Gary Gileau (Jan 17, 2013)

Dex just loves to show off his man cave!!


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 17, 2013)

mopar man said:


> how fast does one of those go thru pellets.  still has to be cheaper then fuel oil.



I run it on level 1 manual. About a bag every 24 hr.. 



Gary Gileau said:


> Dex just loves to show off his man cave!!



Thats not the man cave. The man cave is right behind where that pic was taken. This is the Man Cave


----------



## Gary Gileau (Jan 17, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Thats not the man cave. The man cave is right behind where that pic was taken. This is the Man Cave ​


 
LOL Nice!! Number 3 and number 99 on the same wall? Wow, that's a different combination. You must like a little fiestiness in your drivers.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 17, 2013)

Gary Gileau said:


> LOL Nice!! Number 3 and number 99 on the same wall? Wow, that's a different combination. You must like a little fiestiness in your drivers.



Nah... My Son collects them all. He is a HUGE NASCAR fan. Plus a guy I knew worked for a factory that made the Tin signs/license plates. So they were "Pretty Cheap". 

Me. I'm a Kenseth guy myself  

Back to the thread, furnaces have much larger distribution blower and dont need any inline assistance.


----------



## mopar man (Jan 18, 2013)

How warm does that keep the house?  A bag a day isn't bad at all.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 18, 2013)

mopar man said:


> How warm does that keep the house? A bag a day isn't bad at all.


 
House, boy have you got a lot to learn about Dexter.  His entire lot is a cold free area.  He has multiple heaters running.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 18, 2013)

SmokeyTheBear said:


> House, boy have you got a lot to learn about Dexter.  His entire lot is a cold free area.  He has multiple heaters running.



LOL!! Yeah, I have several stoves (freestanding pellet upstairs/Fahrenheit pellet furnace in basement /Freestanding Wood stove in basement) 

I only run one Pellet eater at a time.  

But I always run the Woodstove. Getting the basement Super Hot makes the furnace more efficient. The furnace sucks the Hot air out of the basement and distributes it throughout the house. 

But at a bag a day, its 70°-72°… But also a 3.5 cu ft firebox Burning like the Sun, about 15-20 ft away (The Wood stove )

I like options. When its below 25°-30° the furnace gets used, above that and its the Quad upstairs


----------



## SXIPro (Jan 18, 2013)

How many lbs of pellets does a pellet furnace hold?


----------



## 343amc (Jan 18, 2013)

I can't speak for other models, but the Fahrenheit holds 112 pounds with the standard hopper and 250 pounds with the extended hopper. The guy I bought my Fahrenheit from purchased a PF100 and the hopper on that thing was huge.


----------



## Brokenwing (Jan 18, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> LOL!! Yeah, I have several stoves (freestanding pellet upstairs/Fahrenheit pellet furnace in basement /Freestanding Wood stove in basement)
> 
> I only run one Pellet eater at a time.
> 
> ...


 
When Dexter has his heating untis running, I turn mine off here in MD Cause I can feel the heat!


----------

